# Diesel engine need advice



## 595JD (Apr 19, 2018)

My Yanmar 23 hp 595XL is having problems. Installed new fuel shut off solenoid & a new diesel module. It runs fine, the guages don't work right. Should I put a new cluster in or will it be alright without it. I don't care about guages working or not. Just don't want to have to redo everything. Thank you for your time and trouble. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 595JD,

Your tractor will run fine without the gauge cluster. When you say the gauges don't work right, what seems to be the problem? It may be as simple as a defective ground.


----------



## 595JD (Apr 19, 2018)

Both temp and fuel fluctuate up and down and hour meter hasn't worked for 12 years. Thanks for your advice. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Myself I like to see whats going on with engine while its running. Fuel, and engine temp especially are important.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am guessing you have a John Deere X595. If so, the intermittent dash panel may be a case of corrosion in the connectors. Pretty common problem with the X series diesels with the radiator and fan under the cowl. It is generally the result of washing the mower with a power washer, or starting the engine right after washing.

Easy to fix, just pull each connector and hit the internal terminals with an electrical contact cleaner. Then use dielectric grease in the female half before snapping them back together.

A happy mower is one that just gets blown off with a leaf blower, and the deck washed underneath only.


----------

